# Powder Coating/anodizind questions



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am interested in powder coating and anodizing. But mainly powder coating. Chicago tools has a small powder coater that i was looking into. I was just wondering how hard these things are to use. Could i just use a toaster oven to bake the powder on there?

ALso if anyone knows how to andize aluminum could u explain the materials i need and how i do it. THanx


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

google for *powder coating questions* should find a few web sites that will have the answers you need... plus a few forums that specialize in powder coating.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Lot of info here and they have a forum.
They are a HT sponsor as well.

http://www.caswellplating.com/index.html


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok thanx. My main question is though. Can i use a regular dedicated toaster oven to bake on the powder. I have heard that u can do this but does it work good enogh?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

A toster oven doesnt generate even heat. That is why many frozen dinners say not to use a toaster oven. I would imagine that one side of a powder coated part would be "cooked" too much while the opposite side might not be fully cured.


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

How hot do u have to get?


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

www.caswellplating.com has a ton of info. They also have a forum that will help out alot. Be careful though I bought the anodizing kit which was very complete, I am still working on completeing my set up and the kit was a small part of the purchase. You want to be sure you research all tools, supplies and work area needed.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are going to powder coat make sure when you apply it you protect yourself go to the parts store(make sure they have a paint dept) and get a good mask. Don't use one of those cheap paper masks. Use goggles to you dont want to get those fine particals in your eyes. Make sure the parts are not on a rack of some kind. Hang them in an oven or surrounded heat lamps. Craftsman makes a complete gun for $140. or so . Spray it on even like paint and your done. Try this link it had some good info. :thumbsup: 


http://www.finishing.com/Library/pennisi/powder.html


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

yeah i want to get this chicago tools one. It a complete set for about 70 on ebay. I will probably do that once i get some rcs sold out and some $$$$ in. LOL


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool let us know how it turns out. Like I said get a good mask ya dont want to breath that crap in. I think you have to bake it betwwen 120 and 400 degrees. Oh and clean the parts good.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, you can use a toaster oven... the main problem being is that they don't regulate heat very well


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok thanx for the help. Once i get the money in i will let u know how it turns out


----------

